# Where is/can Hillary Clinton take US (sic)?



## wayneL (29 July 2016)

Straight to an Orwellian Hell


----------



## dutchie (29 July 2016)

If Hillary gets in , it will be on the same ticket that Obama did  - sentiment.

(first black, first woman)


----------



## CanOz (29 July 2016)

wayneL said:


> Straight to an Orwellian Hell
> 
> View attachment 67569




Thats a bit harsh WayneL....He likely has a deal that he had to honor.

Bernie should have ran on his own ticket as an independent, hindsight is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Knobby22 (29 July 2016)

CanOz said:


> Thats a bit harsh WayneL....He likely has a deal that he had to honor.
> 
> Bernie should have ran on his own ticket as an independent, hindsight is a wonderful thing.


----------



## CanOz (29 July 2016)

Yeah but there is also a Green party....so hows that work?


----------



## luutzu (29 July 2016)

CanOz said:


> Yeah but there is also a Green party....so hows that work?




The Green and other Libertarian party would attract enough Sanders and Independent supporters to make a Trump victory more likely every day.


----------



## Knobby22 (29 July 2016)

CanOz said:


> Yeah but there is also a Green party....so hows that work?




If you don't vote for one of the main two then you throw your vote away.
No preference system there.


----------



## wayneL (29 July 2016)

luutzu said:


> The Green and other Libertarian party would attract enough Sanders and Independent supporters to make a Trump victory more likely every day.




Green ideology is authoritarian not libertarian


----------



## luutzu (29 July 2016)

wayneL said:


> Green ideology is authoritarian not libertarian




I think they also have a very minor political party call the "Libertarian Party", not the Aussie Captain Abbott/Turnbull "Liberal" party.

I've read that a fair number, maybe 25%, of Sanders voters have said they will vote Green; with 50% will block their nose and go to Clinton because they hate Trump more; the other 25% will just stay home.

The Republicans might have the same ratio, but there doesn't seem to be a third right wing party they'd vote for so they would just turn up and vote Trump because they really don't like Clinton that much.

More scientific polls are showing Trump ahead nationally, and was either ahead or tie Clinton in the important swing states. 

With all the name recognition and years of "experience", she sure has a con artist failed business idiot giving her a run for her money.


----------



## wayneL (30 July 2016)

Fact checking Hilliar's Hillarity

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/factchecking-clinton’s-big-speech/ar-BBv0TBi?li=BBnb7Kz


----------



## Knobby22 (31 July 2016)

According to a think tank, the latest figures, the most recent percentage of new income is that with the improving US economy only 52% of the money goes to the top 1%. Oh that's all right then . Wonder what the figure is for top 3%?

So Hillary was a little flowery in the speech to make a point and used published (rather than think tank) figures from the previous years showing the top 1% took a larger percentage previously. The point is still true and if that's the best the neocons can come up with then they  are in trouble. 
Compared to Trumps outright lies, she is Mother Theresa.
Seems to be a different truth standard for Trump.

The point made previously by Buffet that he pays less tax than his secretary despite he does no agressive tax minimsation still holds. The rich 1% have rigged the system.


----------



## IFocus (31 July 2016)

Knobby22 said:


> According to a think tank, the latest figures, the most recent percentage of new income is that with the improving US economy only 52% of the money goes to the top 1%. Oh that's all right then . Wonder what the figure is for top 3%?
> 
> So Hillary was a little flowery in the speech to make a point and used published (rather than think tank) figures from the previous years showing the top 1% took a larger percentage previously. The point is still true and if that's the best the neocons can come up with then they  are in trouble.
> Compared to Trumps outright lies, she is Mother Theresa.
> ...




Was it Harvard that looked at policy passed over time 90% + driven by corporations etc the rest actual voter groups...........


----------



## luutzu (31 July 2016)

IFocus said:


> Was it Harvard that looked at policy passed over time 90% + driven by corporations etc the rest actual voter groups...........




Not sure if it's the same study you're referring to but a study found that if you're the bottom 90%, whether you like a certain policy or not it doesn't matter - it'll just get pass, or not pass, either way.

But if you're the top 10%, if you don't like something, it'll never get pass. If you like something, then 66% of the time it'll get pass.


----------



## DB008 (1 August 2016)

Not sure where to put this.

Hillary or Wikileaks thread...



*Julian Assange: Hacked Emails Include Info On Hillary’s Arming of Jihadists, Including ISIS, in Syria​*



> Secretary of State Hillary Clinton knew that the US was sending arms from Libya to Syria back in 2011, a year before the Benghazi consulate attacks.
> 
> Hillary Clinton denied she knew about the weapons shipments during public testimony (under oath) in early 2013 after the Benghazi terrorist attack.
> 
> ...





http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2016/07/julian-assange-hacked-emails-include-info-hillarys-arming-jihadists-including-isis-syria/​


----------



## DB008 (1 August 2016)

https://twitter.com/1080p/status/759947832015003648​


----------



## Knobby22 (2 August 2016)

DB008 said:


> Not sure where to put this.
> 
> Hillary or Wikileaks thread...
> 
> ...




It was Government policy.
To overthrow Syria's Government, started up by Bush and kept going by Obama till the dumclucks realised they were just sending arms to muslim extremists. The US still helps some elements of the resistance. Same story in Libya. That's worked out also! not. The US have really stuffed up and Clinton didn't have the wisdom to go against the hawks.


----------



## luutzu (2 August 2016)

Knobby22 said:


> It was Government policy.
> To overthrow Syria's Government, started up by Bush and kept going by Obama till the dumclucks realised they were just sending arms to muslim extremists. The US still helps some elements of the resistance. Same story in Libya. That's worked out also! not. The US have really stuffed up and Clinton didn't have the wisdom to go against the hawks.




Yea Bush Jr. and his bosses did plan to liberate a few more Arab states after Iraq, but since Iraq and Afghanistan didn't work out so well...

With Libya though, I heard from a few different journalists that Hillary was very hawkish on it. She brushed aside the Director of the CIA's concerns about the day after - you know you're war crazy when the CIA chief sounds like a dove next to your ballsy plans; That and after the fall of Libya, her staff were bragging and planning with her about how "the success" of Libya could be use on future campaign for president, to show her skill as liberator against Jr.'s... they kind of quiet that down once Libya goes to heck.


----------



## DB008 (3 August 2016)

Food for thought.....

*When #Clintoning goes wrong and you accidentally let slip the truth. ​*

https://twitter.com/seankd/status/760605882065485824​


----------



## DB008 (3 August 2016)

Like I said before, we are entering levels of propaganda akin to the Cold War or North Korea...


​


----------



## DB008 (3 August 2016)

Wikileaks getting hot under the collar hey...

​


----------



## DB008 (3 August 2016)

Speechless...

*NSA has Clinton's deleted emails, whistleblower claims*​



> The National Security Agency has Hillary Clinton’s deleted emails, and the FBI could access them if it wanted to, a former NSA official claimed in a radio interview.
> 
> William Binney, an architect of the NSA’s surveillance program who became a whistleblower when he resigned from the agency in 2001, made the claim on Aaron Klein’s Investigative Radio Sunday. Klein also reported on Binney’s comments for Breitbart.com.
> 
> ...





http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2016/08/02/nsa-has-clintons-deleted-emails-whistleblower-claims.html




Link to video - [video]http://video.foxnews.com/v/5066975986001[/video]​


----------



## Logique (4 August 2016)

Echoes of J. Edgar Hoover and the Kennedys in the 1960s. He had plenty on them.

Surely Clinton is now seriously compromised, especially if Putin has those emails as well.

The seductive allure of power, of being the first. We saw how that worked out in this country.


----------



## Tisme (4 August 2016)

Logique said:


> Echoes of Hoover and the Kennedys in the 1960s. He had plenty on them.
> 
> Surely Clinton is now seriously compromised, especially if Putin has those emails as well.
> 
> The seductive allure of power, of being the first. We saw how that worked out in this country.




I don't see the big deal. She didn't trust the security of the existing system which had a propensity to easy hacking, so she shoved a server in front of her incoming and outgoing with an independent pipe.....sounds wise to me. Any subterfuge, double crossing, secret squirrel stuff is par for the course anyway.


----------



## Knobby22 (4 August 2016)

Tisme said:


> I don't see the big deal. She didn't trust the security of the existing system which had a propensity to easy hacking, so she shoved a server in front of her incoming and outgoing with an independent pipe.....sounds wise to me. Any subterfuge, double crossing, secret squirrel stuff is par for the course anyway.




Yea, big deal. I would be paranoid too if I had 30 law cases against me per year funded by the Republicans, even though she has won every one.
Lets just not look too closely at Trump.


----------



## wayneL (4 August 2016)

Knobby22 said:


> Yea, big deal. I would be paranoid too if I had 30 law cases against me per year funded by the Republicans, even though she has won every one.
> Lets just not look too closely at Trump.




That justifies flouting the law?


----------



## Knobby22 (4 August 2016)

wayneL said:


> That justifies flouting the law?




Wasnt illegal at the time.


----------



## luutzu (4 August 2016)

Knobby22 said:


> Wasnt illegal at the time.




I thought the FBI Director recently said that no permission were asked for her private email server; and if asked, it would have been refused.

I think that's them saying she broke the law. Or at least the regulations and safeguards regarding the handling of classified documents. 

People have been reprimanded and charged for doing a lot less.


----------



## Tisme (4 August 2016)

luutzu said:


> I thought the FBI Director recently said that no permission were asked for her private email server; and if asked, it would have been refused.
> 
> I think that's them saying she broke the law. Or at least the regulations and safeguards regarding the handling of classified documents.
> 
> People have been reprimanded and charged for doing a lot less.




There was no criminality involved:



> "Clinton Mishandled Classified Information but Did Not Break the Law"
> James Comey


----------



## luutzu (4 August 2016)

Tisme said:


> There was no criminality involved:




So says James Comey, soon to be Secretary of [you name it Comey].

I'm sure you've watched enough of "The Practice" and "Boston Legal" to know there's a case here.

I saw the press conference Comey gave and it was a bit surreal. All summed up in his last comment: This bs about "intent" that I'm using to not recommend prosecution, is not a precedent and anyone else caught doing similar bs like Clinton should not expect to get away with it scot free. 

Bush Jr.'s AG once "accidentally" took a classified document home in his briefcase and immediately notified the dept. and have it investigate that he did not intend to take it home and shared it with no one else.

I've heard from other US expert saying that the law regarding classified info does not say anything about intent to distribute, or about spying, as criteria for prosecution. All that is needed is the carelessness in handling info - making it easy, putting it at risk of being accessed by those not authorised.

Is the IT guy setting up the server cleared at Clinton's level? Or secured it enough that it cannot be hacked? Are her lawyers cleared?


----------



## wayneL (4 August 2016)

Her husband mishandled a simple cigar and look what happened there


----------



## Logique (8 August 2016)

Purely in the interests of balance, as The Donald is copping it on another thread!


----------



## Tisme (8 August 2016)

luutzu said:


> So says James Comey, soon to be Secretary of [you name it Comey].
> 
> I'm sure you've watched enough of "The Practice" and "Boston Legal" to know there's a case here.




Denny Crane:

"Most of the Democrats voted for this war. John Kerry voted for it. Hillary Clinton voted for it. And now, suddenly, it becomes unpopular... Say what you will, about Republicans. We stick to our convictions, even when we know we're dead wrong"


----------



## luutzu (8 August 2016)

Logique said:


> Purely in the interests of balance, as The Donald is copping it on another thread!
> 
> [video=youtube_share;-wGubLkpEhE]http://youtu.be/-wGubLkpEhE[/video]




Oh man. The Democrats just don't like a sure thing in Sanders did they.


----------



## luutzu (8 August 2016)

Tisme said:


> Denny Crane:
> 
> "Most of the Democrats voted for this war. John Kerry voted for it. Hillary Clinton voted for it. And now, suddenly, it becomes unpopular... Say what you will, about Republicans. We stick to our convictions, even when we know we're dead wrong"




That's no conviction. I'll show you conviction.

"Iraq was a strategic blunder"... but why quit when you're behind? Let's take raise the stake and duplicate it to a few more countries nearby. Urggghh... [war face]. - President Obama, Nobel Peace Prize winner. 

"This is 'Merika... We own the finish line. And don't you forget it! Urrggg! Yea!" - VP Joe Biden.


----------



## DB008 (10 August 2016)

​


----------



## DB008 (10 August 2016)

Anybody else do this, you'd be locked up by the FBI....






https://wikileaks.org/clinton-emails/emailid/29372#efmAFYAGZAHlAIhAJrALn​


----------



## DB008 (13 August 2016)

Hillary Clinton body count so far this year...


April 18, 2016 - John Jones, Britain’s top human rights lawyer who represented Julian Assange - *Apparent suicide*
https://www.thesun.co.uk/archives/news/1138414/britains-top-human-rights-lawyer-who-represented-julian-assange-and-worked-alongside-george-clooneys-wife-amal-dies-in-apparent-suicide/


June 19, 2016 Walter Scheib, former White House chef for Bill Clinton - *Accidental drowning *http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/former-white-house-chef-walter-scheib-drowned-accidental-death-autopsy-n380636


June 22, 2016 John Ashe, UN official scheduled to testify in Clinton court case days before his death - *Gym barbell freak accident* http://pagesix.com/2016/06/26/disgraced-ex-un-officials-death-conveniently-timed/


July 10, 2016 - Seth Rich, worked as voter expansion data director for the DNC - *Apparent armed robbery murder.* Girlfriend was on phone with him at the time and said Seth told her not to worry about it. http://fox43.com/2016/08/03/death-of-dncs-seth-rich-remains-a-mystery/


July 25, 2016 - Joe Montano, aide to Tim Kaine - *Heart attack *https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/obituaries/joe-montano-filipino-american-activist-and-aide-to-sen-kaine-dies-at-47/2016/08/01/65cbf248-57ea-11e6-9aee-8075993d73a2_story.html


August 1, 2016 Victor Thorn, Author of : "Hillary (And Bill): The Murder Volume" among others. *Apparent victim of a gunshot wound ruled suicide.* "If I’m ever found dead, it was murder. I would never kill myself,” he reportedly told a fellow journalist. http://www.snopes.com/2016/08/05/victor-thorn-death-report/


August 2, 2016 - Shawn Lucas, Activist and Sanders supporter who served papers to the DNC - *Cause of death not known, found not breathing on the bathroom floor.* http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2016/08/breaking-lead-attorney-dnc-fraud-case-found-dead-1-week-serving-dnc-papers/


August 12 - Vincent Fleck, the father of Clinton’s physician Dr. Daniel Fleck, was found near his home just 24 hours after releasing Hillary’s most secret medical records to the public. http://www.newsbbc.net/2016/08/breaking-man-who-leaked-clintons.html


----------



## basilio (13 August 2016)

Wow Db008 you must be following  a very special website with that  "Hilary Clinton body count."

So now it comes down to just saying that if someone dies who was somehow associated with the Clintons if some drop kick on the web can create any connection they are part of  a "body count ". 

That is truly dangerous stuff.


----------



## trainspotter (13 August 2016)

If only she could take out ISIS as easily ...


----------



## wayneL (13 August 2016)

basilio said:


> Wow Db008 you must be following  a very special website with that  "Hilary Clinton body count."
> 
> So now it comes down to just saying that if someone dies who was somehow associated with the Clintons if some drop kick on the web can create any connection they are part of  a "body count ".
> 
> That is truly dangerous stuff.




Yeah shear coincidence bassa.... Perhaps my hyperbole wasn't so hyperbolic after all


----------



## basilio (13 August 2016)

wayneL said:


> Yeah shear coincidence bassa.... Perhaps my hyperbole wasn't so hyperbolic after all




Nuh.  I checked out those deaths, who they were etc. But I would be interested in the website that pulled them together and is trying to get a "Hilary is a murderer " meme.

The BS is simply the people who pull together a number of deaths and then "decide" that Hilary was behind them - because it sort of suits them.  I suggest that is closer to total conspiracy mania and character assassination.

Other similar comparisons?  Obama is a Muslim; Obama was born in Kenya; Obama/Hilary set up ISIS; Most of Donald Trumps election campaign "flight of consciousness" stuff.


----------



## DB008 (18 August 2016)

​


----------



## DB008 (12 September 2016)

Hillary, slip trip & a fall....

More like she was stone cold out of it. Wow

She is not fit for President.


----------



## Knobby22 (12 September 2016)

Markets collapsing due to fear of Trump sccording to many commentators due to Clinton sickness giving him a chance.

Hopefully this pneumonia isnt too serious. It appears she may need a couple of weeks to recover. If she is very sick is it roll out Bernie time?


----------



## Tisme (14 September 2016)

Rather an interesting rant in the following blog by a fella who is probably not the "contrarian" he/she believes is appropriate for his nic.

Calling anyone who dislikes Hillary a moron doesn't bode well for dialogue. But having spent time mixing it up with US citizens on their own turf, there is one factor that seems to escape the argument ... the omnipotent presence of God in their lives, no matter how much they try to avoid it. A puritanical God is all pervasive in US society and only the anti christ would try to deny an underlying fear and discomfort at accepting social engineering that goes against the good book's morality and hard work clauses that is applied to all individuals.



https://thecontrarianblogger.com/20...n-because-some-of-you-really-are-that-stupid/


----------



## Knobby22 (14 September 2016)

Good read.


----------



## Logique (15 September 2016)

I've seen that video footage. Clinton's feet were dragging on the ground, she wasn't making it into that van without assistance. 

This is a serious matter for a Presidential candidate. She should be checked out by independent specialists. US voters deserve to know who they're really voting for, ie very possibly Clinton's running mate.



> http://sjlendman.blogspot.com.au/2016/09/is-hillary-seriously-ill.html
> Is Hillary Seriously Ill? by Stephen Lendman, SEPTEMBER 14, 2016
> 
> According to Republican political strategist, Trump advisor Roger Stone, “(a) number of New York Democrats, very prominent, well-known…told me (in 2015) that Hillary had very significant health issues, (expressing surprise) she was running in view of her health issues and her lack of stamina.”
> ...


----------



## DB008 (20 September 2016)

Anyone surprised?



*Hillary Clinton's IT consultant ('stonetear') has been erasing his secret comments from Reddit on redacting her emails made two years ago.​*







https://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/778034095741960192​


----------



## DB008 (24 September 2016)

Terrible...


​


----------



## DB008 (24 September 2016)

​


----------



## luutzu (14 October 2016)

Re latest WikiLeaks


----------



## Logique (24 October 2016)

It's a long list of bizarre and improbable deaths.  Don't mess with the Clintons! 



> http://www.clintonmemoriallibrary.com/body-count/clinton-casualties/
> *Clinton Body Count*
> A “Casualty” is defined as anyone threatened with harm or actually harmed because of their knowledge of and/or involvement in one or more of the Clinton Scandals.
> 
> ...


----------



## Knobby22 (24 October 2016)

If we are going down that route, don't forget Michelle Obama is a man.

http://newsbeat.co.ke/gossip/irrefutable-scientific-proof-michelle-obama-is-indeed-a-man/

and to be fair Melanie Trump is a Russian agent.

https://thisshouldbethenews.com/201...ging-donald-working-for-putin-to-control-u-s/


----------



## Tisme (24 October 2016)

Knobby22 said:


> If we are going down that route, don't forget Michelle Obama is a man.
> 
> http://newsbeat.co.ke/gossip/irrefutable-scientific-proof-michelle-obama-is-indeed-a-man/









I like that, silly, but funny.


Seems people like conspiracy theories:

https://www.pastemagazine.com/artic...mp-is-the-kremlins-man-a-comprehensive-c.html


----------



## Knobby22 (24 October 2016)

Yea, well Paul Manafort is definitely in Russian pay, at least previously, and quite openly and legally. 
I think he had to be dropped by Trump because the CIA were not happy!


----------



## Logique (24 October 2016)

Trivialize and mock, but... 

So many convenient suicides, and burglars who never took anything. Right-handers who shot themselves in the left temple. Deaths 'said to be heart attacks'. 

Assange was shut down the minute he criticized Hillary.



> http://www.anonews.co/clinton-body-count/
> By: anon12
> *Clinton’s Body Count: 5 Found Dead, All Linked To DNC*
> 
> ...


----------



## bellenuit (24 October 2016)

Logique said:


> Trivialize and mock, but...
> 
> So many convenient suicides, and burglars who never took anything. Right-handers who shot themselves in the left temple. Deaths 'said to be heart attacks'.
> 
> Assange was shut down the minute he criticized Hillary.




One reason the media hasn't pursued these cases is that the allegations are unmitigated rubbish. 

I looked at a recent allegation where a claim was made that someone who had inside knowledge of the Clintons had recently mysteriously died in a car crash, and was backed up by a photo of the burned out car. No other news outlet followed up the story. But a few online sleuths were able to show that the car photo was a photo related to an accident that had occurred several years ago and showed the original source photo.

Instead of accepting what you see written, you should thoroughly check out the claims yourself by checking the stories on sceptic or scam check websites.  You will find that many of the incidents didn't occur or that the people involved just have some insignificant connection to the Clintons, but that connection is blown out of proportion to suggest a conspiracy. People do die in accidents.

There are enough respectable media outlets (not Fox or Infowars) against Clinton that it is inconceivable to suggest that they would not pursue such allegations.


----------



## McLovin (24 October 2016)

bellenuit said:


> One reason the media hasn't pursued these cases is that the allegations are unmitigated rubbish.
> 
> I looked at a recent allegation where a claim was made that someone who had inside knowledge of the Clintons had recently mysteriously died in a car crash, and was backed up by a photo of the burned out car. No other news outlet followed up the story. But a few online sleuths were able to show that the car photo was a photo related to an accident that had occurred several years ago and showed the original source photo.
> 
> ...




If there was any basis to these nutty conspiracy theories the chief nut – Trump – would be singing from the rooftop about it. Not a peep. Telling.

There was an interesting article in the AFR today about the diametrically opposite view of Clinton held by the voting public and held by other politicians, both Republic and Democrat.


----------



## luutzu (24 October 2016)

McLovin said:


> If there was any basis to these nutty conspiracy theories the chief nut – Trump – would be singing from the rooftop about it. Not a peep. Telling.
> 
> There was an interesting article in the AFR today about the diametrically opposite view of Clinton held by the voting public and held by other politicians, both Republic and Democrat.




Maybe he knows too much and value his life more than the presidency?


----------



## luutzu (24 October 2016)

Logique said:


> Trivialize and mock, but...
> 
> So many convenient suicides, and burglars who never took anything. Right-handers who shot themselves in the left temple. Deaths 'said to be heart attacks'.
> 
> Assange was shut down the minute he criticized Hillary.




Parkinson's?


----------



## basilio (25 October 2016)

*The Clinton Body Bags.*

Perhaps some reality on this rubbish as distinct from lies and constructed deceit ?
Snopes has been fact checking the internet for 20 plus years.  


> Fact Check
> 
> Clinton Body Bags
> Decades-old political rumor claims Bill Clinton quietly did away with several dozen people who possessed incriminating evidence about him.




http://www.snopes.com/politics/clintons/bodycount.asp


----------



## Logique (25 October 2016)

luutzu said:


> Maybe he knows too much and value his life more than the presidency?



She needs to become President to stay out of jail.


----------



## bellenuit (25 October 2016)

basilio said:


> *The Clinton Body Bags.*
> 
> Perhaps some reality on this rubbish as distinct from lies and constructed deceit ?
> Snopes has been fact checking the internet for 20 plus years.
> ...




Thanks Basilio. That article gives examples that prove the point I was making (namely: _or that the people involved just have some insignificant connection to the Clintons, but that connection is blown out of proportion to suggest a conspiracy_.)

From Snopes:

_And, right away, we have come to the first big lie of the "Clinton Body Count" list: Any unexplained death can automatically be attributed to President Clinton by inventing a connection between him and the victim. Mary Mahoney did once work as an intern at the White House, but so have hundreds of other people who are all still alive. There is no credible reason why, of all the interns who have served in the Clinton White House, Mahoney alone would be the target of a Clinton-directed killing. (Contrary to public perception, very few interns work in the West Wing of the White House or have any contact with the President. The closest most interns get to the chief executive is a single brief handshake or group photo._

The problem with conspiracy believers is that they will believe no matter what the case.


----------



## DB008 (25 October 2016)

LOL @Hillary

​



Don't worry, Wikileaks will provide the info soon enough.


----------



## qldfrog (25 October 2016)

DB008 said:


> LOL @Hillary
> 
> ​
> 
> ...




wahhh amazing.


----------



## DB008 (25 October 2016)

bellenuit said:


> Thanks Basilio. That article gives examples that prove the point I was making (namely: _or that the people involved just have some insignificant connection to the Clintons, but that connection is blown out of proportion to suggest a conspiracy_.)
> 
> From Snopes:
> 
> ...





​


----------



## DB008 (25 October 2016)

DNC caught with their pants down....

​


----------



## DB008 (25 October 2016)

Part 1
DNC - Clinton rigging the election

​


Part 2
People Petition started

This man has been linked to a persons campaign who is running in the election and has a clear bias to one candidate. His ownership of voting machines in 16 states is clear breach of integrity of our electoral system.

https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/we-people-ask-congress-meet-emergency-session-about-removing-george-soros-owned-voting-machines-16-states​


----------



## bellenuit (25 October 2016)

DB008 said:


> View attachment 68553​




Just looking at the first of your posts, because people die it doesn't mean that the Clintons arranged for their deaths. There was nothing suspicious about any of those 3 deaths, other than what the conspiracy theorists try to drum up.



Coroner Mary Hassell […] was satisfied [from the CCTV footage] that “nobody else was involved”. Recording a narrative verdict, Ms Hassell said she could not be certain that Mr Jones intended to kill himself because the balance of his mind was affected. Ms Hassell said: “John Jones died instantaneously when he jumped in front of a moving train. However, the state of his mental health at the time meant that he lacked the necessary intent to categorise this as suicide.”

http://investmentwatchblog.com/wikileaks-lawyers-death-ruled-not-suicide/

Michael Ratner died of cancer aged 72

https://www.theguardian.com/law/2016/may/12/michael-ratner-obituary

Gavin MacFadyen, director of the Centre for Investigative Journalism and adviser to the Bureau, has died after a short illness.

https://www.thebureauinvestigates.com/2016/10/23/gavin-macfadyen-adviser-bureau-dies/


----------



## Logique (26 October 2016)

My main concern now is that if The Donald snares the upset win - we may see a post-Brexit-like slump on world markets.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (26 October 2016)

Logique said:


> My main concern now is that if The Donald snares the upset win - we may see a post-Brexit-like slump on world markets.




Yes, actually I think we'll get this either way.


----------



## McLovin (26 October 2016)

Logique said:


> My main concern now is that if The Donald snares the upset win - we may see a post-Brexit-like slump on world markets.




That's the least of our worries in that unlikely event. I'm far more worried about a nuclear arms race on our doorstep.


----------



## Knobby22 (26 October 2016)

Logique said:


> My main concern now is that if The Donald snares the upset win - we may see a post-Brexit-like slump on world markets.




It would be massive, especially since the market has priced in a Hilary win. Make Brexit look like a sideshow.

my take of the options is:

One leader that will increase spending on infrastructure hoping to create additional work while taxing the wealthy to pay for it. Otherwise everything stays much the same which really isn't good enough.

 or another leader that will try to do something about the debasement of Democracy in Washington, encourage the gas industry, put up tariff walls, cut taxes proportionally favouring the wealthy and increase defence spending. If this did occur will greatly increase the debt of the nation, which is a worry.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (26 October 2016)

Obama reading tweets on a talk show last night.  Every time he appears on my screen I'm struck by his fake swagger - the ultra-slow movements, the constant buying of cheap laughs.  A try-hard, blow-hard.  I really am a cool dude... watch how slowly I move...yehhhh soooo cooool, sooo hip.  Reminds me of an early Kev-0-sev.  "Hey guys...I'm here to help".


----------



## qldfrog (26 October 2016)

Knobby22 said:


> It would be massive, especially since the market has priced in a Hilary win. Make Brexit look like a sideshow.
> 
> my take of the options is:
> 
> ...



Knobby22, you should stop reading and believing the crap fed daily in the media; where did you see Trump suggesting increased military spending as opposed to Hillary?Trump wants to bring the GI home, and I do favor that.
The anti Trump movement is so grotesque it is ridiculous;
As stated in the Trump thread i am getting more and more worried by Hillary: Trump will be/is a clown but i do not believe he is a dangerous one for us aka outside the US, whereas Hillary scares the s**t out of me ; especially in relation to Russia (as she can not take China on, the former USSR are the next in line)
Interesting article I found today which means I am not the only one thinking so:
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-10-26/the-election-of-hillary-clinton-promises-a-more-dangerous-world/7966336
Sorry to damper your enthousiasm....


----------



## luutzu (26 October 2016)

qldfrog said:


> Knobby22, you should stop reading and believing the crap fed daily in the media; where did you see Trump suggesting increased military spending as opposed to Hillary?Trump wants to bring the GI home, and I do favor that.
> The anti Trump movement is so grotesque it is ridiculous;
> As stated in the Trump thread i am getting more and more worried by Hillary: Trump will be/is a clown but i do not believe he is a dangerous one for us aka outside the US, whereas Hillary scares the s**t out of me ; especially in relation to Russia (as she can not take China on, the former USSR are the next in line)
> Interesting article I found today which means I am not the only one thinking so:
> ...




In the last couple of debates, Trump talks about America being "weak" - so weak it's unbelievable folks. America being behind the nuclear thing... so Trump will make it strong and make it great again.

So Hillary supporters will take such statements and say Trump is pro nuclear and pro-military. Which is true. But what they might not see is that Hillary is just as, if not more, militaristic as Trump ever dream he could be. 

So maybe Trump is just an idiot who doesn't know how much the US is militarily ahead of the world; or that he is aware of the size but thought it's not good enough. 

Clinton, on the other hand, know the size, and are setting the ground works for confrontation with Russia. Hopefully not directly as that'll go nuclear... but it'll kill a whole lot of brown folks whose leadership have yet to go "moderate" and obey what uncle Sam says.


----------



## luutzu (26 October 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Obama reading tweets on a talk show last night.  Every time he appears on my screen I'm struck by his fake swagger - the ultra-slow movements, the constant buying of cheap laughs.  A try-hard, blow-hard.  I really am a cool dude... watch how slowly I move...yehhhh soooo cooool, sooo hip.  Reminds me of an early Kev-0-sev.  "Hey guys...I'm here to help".




I seriously cannot stand more than 5 seconds of Obama man. Each time he's on TV I have to get up and quickly switch channel.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (26 October 2016)

luutzu said:


> I seriously cannot stand more than 5 seconds of Obama man. Each time he's on TV I have to get up and quickly switch channel.




Yeh it's all show.  If he was just himself without all the affectations he might be ok.  He tries to act like the most moderate, considered, wise cool dude because he knows these things are likable.  They're only likable qualities when they're *real!*  He puts more effort into the smooth timing of his speech, movements and comedic quips than his policies.


----------



## CanOz (26 October 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Yeh it's all show.  If he was just himself without all the affectations he might be ok.  He tries to act like the most moderate, considered, wise cool dude because he knows these things are likable.  They're only likable qualities when they're *real!*  He puts more effort into the smooth timing of his speech, movements and comedic quips than his policies.




Don't forget that allot of Obama's policies were at the mercy of the rebloodlicans....


----------



## CanOz (26 October 2016)

You're a piece of work Lu, i would not have picked you for Trumpy, but i guess desperation has got to you too....


----------



## So_Cynical (26 October 2016)

Logique said:


> My main concern now is that if The Donald snares the upset win - we may see a post-Brexit-like slump on world markets.




Snowflake in hell.


----------



## Knobby22 (27 October 2016)

qldfrog said:


> Knobby22, you should stop reading and believing the crap fed daily in the media; where did you see Trump suggesting increased military spending as opposed to Hillary?.




It is official policy! Will post his policies later. Unless you beat me to it. You have them or are you just trusting the media?


----------



## basilio (27 October 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Yeh it's all show.  If he was just himself without all the affectations he might be ok.  He tries to act like the most moderate, considered, wise cool dude because he knows these things are likable.  They're only likable qualities when they're *real!*  He puts more effort into the smooth timing of his speech, movements and comedic quips than his policies.




This character assessment/assasination does my head in. 

We have see President Obama for 8 years now. He has had to deal with a hostile Republician Congress and Senate which has refused to pass much of his legislation. He has had to deal with total rubbish birther claims, claims he is a secret Muslim, that Michelle is a guy and God knows what else.

Throughout it all has been moderate, considered, wise and cool. He is also funny with a great sense of timing Amazing really in the circumstances.

And yet, and yet.. and still yet...
*
To Gringott and Co this is all simply further evidence of what a lying, desicable person he is*.  It reminds of how they proved witchcraft in the old days.

The witch was bound and thrown into the lake.

If the water accepted her she was innocent  (just drowned)

If the water rejected here and she floated... she was a witch and burned.

Just madness..


----------



## Knobby22 (27 October 2016)

Don't stress Bas. he is actually extremely popular. 57% approval rating.

Did you see that lady with the giant Trump on her front lawn?
She can't understand why he is not winning on the polls.
All the signs in the town that are up are pro-Trump and everyone is getting a picture next to the giant Trump she made.

The reality is that the reason people are getting pictures is that it is so kitsch and something to laugh about later, not that they are going to vote for him.  The reason people aren't putting up signs for Clinton is the redneck Trump supporters would probably shoot them up and maybe do some other damage also to the house. 

I will publish the Trump promises under his thread.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (27 October 2016)

basilio said:


> This character assessment/assasination does my head in.
> 
> We have see President Obama for 8 years now. He has had to deal with a hostile Republician Congress and Senate which has refused to pass much of his legislation. He has had to deal with total rubbish birther claims, claims he is a secret Muslim, that Michelle is a guy and God knows what else.
> 
> ...




You're full of crap.  I said he has a fake personality.  I also said he had good comedic timing (a lot of work has gone into developing that).  All he needs to do is quit playing the "good guy" role and be natural and real.

I made no mention of his heritage, conspiracy theories, witchcraft (getting thrown in the lake??).  All those things are in your head.


----------



## bellenuit (27 October 2016)

basilio said:


> that Michelle is a guy




That's one I hadn't heard. IMO she is the best first lady the US has ever had (though those pre-Jackie Kennedy are at a disadvantage not having the same media attention in those days).


----------



## luutzu (27 October 2016)

bellenuit said:


> That's one I hadn't heard. IMO she is the best first lady the US has ever had (though those pre-Jackie Kennedy are at a disadvantage not having the same media attention in those days).




Eleanor Roosevelt doesn't come close to Michelle Obama?

What has Michelle done to deserve such high praise? Looking pretty and giving nice speeches about Donald Trump shaking her to her core because the Donald is a pig?

Eleanor actually get out there among the people, the poor, the returned soldiers.. .and she nudge her husband into doing something for those people. Not to mention her work on the UN, womens rights etc.

Standards have slipped for what ought to be admirable.


----------



## luutzu (27 October 2016)

CanOz said:


> You're a piece of work Lu, i would not have picked you for Trumpy, but i guess desperation has got to you too....




I'm not a Trump supporter. 

Do we have to go with one or the other? 

I dislike Obama, Hillary as much as I dislike Trump. They're all the same. It's just rubbish to think that Trump is more dangerous than Clinton; or that Obama is a good president.

If you just peek into what the Clintons and Obama has done, they're just as equally bad or much worst than Bush Jr. and the Republicans. Only difference is Obama and Bill Clinton are smart enough to hide their bs in nice sound bites.


----------



## luutzu (27 October 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Yeh it's all show.  If he was just himself without all the affectations he might be ok.  He tries to act like the most moderate, considered, wise cool dude because he knows these things are likable.  They're only likable qualities when they're *real!*  He puts more effort into the smooth timing of his speech, movements and comedic quips than his policies.




Yea, he's a total fraud.

It's quite disgusting the nonsense he speaks about versus the reality of what his policies and inaction brought about. I mean, turning up to Flint, Michigan where American kids are lead poisoned, where their parents are already without much work and are suffering from drinking corrosive and contaminated water... and the dude take a sip from water that's been filtered and said it's all good, drink it up. Just don't let kids under 6 or the elderly drink it. How about a repair? Temporary pipes for safe water while they wait for the corroded pipes to be fix? Na... 

I heard his half-brother is living in poverty in Nigeria. Talk about Brother's Keeper he was on about. I don't know, if I'm the president, my half-brother wouldn't be living in poverty.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (27 October 2016)

luutzu said:


> Do we have to go with one or the other?
> 
> I dislike Obama, Hillary as much as I dislike Trump.




Same, although I do agree with Trump's protectionist policies (charity starts at home, and all that).  But, I couldn't vote for him because he has said he condones torture.  

If I had a choice of Obama, Trump and Hillary I'd choose Obama, with gritted teeth.  What a mess, eh?


----------



## SirRumpole (27 October 2016)

luutzu said:


> Yea, he's a total fraud.




A lot of people over estimate the power that the US President has of domestic affairs. He has the power to blow up the planet, but domestically he has to get stuff through Congress and he's had Congress against him most of the time.


----------



## luutzu (27 October 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> A lot of people over estimate the power that the US President has of domestic affairs. He has the power to blow up the planet, but domestically he has to get stuff through Congress and he's had Congress against him most of the time.




I don't blame Obama for not getting things done, I blame him for not giving a dam.

He hasn't put up any fight for the average American, at all. 

Maybe to be fair, he did seem like he want to do right by the public, but then pretty quickly - almost immediately - cave in when the real power tells him and his advisors who actually own the place. 

So take Obama Care... he did wanted to put the public option - our version of Medicare - into the bill. Big Pharma and Big Insurance ahem, and it was immediately knocked off the option. So the whole thing ends up being written by the insurance companies and he signed off on it. Sure there's some improvements on previous options... like insurers must cover people with "pre-existing condition", but it's not the kind of healthcare system that's affordable or effective as what our medicare system - and that of most of the developed economies - are.

We don't want a president or an PM to have absolute power; so compromises must be made and that's all good. But for a president, there are countless ways available to put up a good fight and get what you wanted.

So take Lincoln... he didn't take on slavery until the timing and political opportunity was right. But he did get it done. Or FDR telling unionists and social progressive organisers to "make me do it" by protests and marching on Washington, scaring the heck out of the fat cats and their politicians that they'd be more convinced when FDR points to mass protests to make his case... or Johnson doing deals and manipulating members of Congress to get the civil rights act passed.


Obama came to office with the GFC almost bringing the US and world economy to an end. Who did he bailed out and who got left behind? Who got regulated and who get to be bigger than ever?


----------



## basilio (27 October 2016)

Yep Michelle Obama is definately a woman.  All the evidence is in if anyone cares to look.  (Particularly if you don't like President Obama..)

http://newsbeat.co.ke/gossip/irrefutable-scientific-proof-michelle-obama-is-indeed-a-man/

I can ceratainly see how President Obama could have/should have achieved more for the average American vs Big Business. I also don't think Hilary Clinton is the best Democratic candidate. On current history she is too close to big business and pretty hawkish. Elizabeth Warren, in my view, would be a stronger, more people orientaed President.

But the choice at the moment is between a well qualified candidate with demonstated experience and skills and  Donald Trump who just makes scads of dollars through dodgy business's (Casinos, Trump University, ) and has the sensitivity and naunce of a drunken rhino.


----------



## DB008 (28 October 2016)

​


----------



## DB008 (28 October 2016)

​


----------



## Logique (29 October 2016)

Operation Clinton: Hillary is in a race with JFK for the most medicated Presidential candidate in history


----------



## DB008 (29 October 2016)

*The Tolerant Left*

Donald Trumps star on the Hollywood Walk of Fame was smashed with a sledge hammer a few days ago.

It was repaired

A homeless lady was standing up (politically) for Trumps Star.

She was then pushed around, mocked, shoved to the ground by the lefties.

Typical Left Wing crap. True colours.

​


----------



## Logique (2 November 2016)

Somewhat irrationally, when considering Hillary, I always get a mind's eye picture of Mrs Gerhardt, the crime family matriarch from the tv series Fargo, played by Jean Smart.

Probable election winner though, only just.


----------



## explod (2 November 2016)

Oh well its from Zero Hedge but it is getting to MSM also.  I think we have bad rocky roads ahead:



> No matter which way you spin this, this is not good news for Hillary Clinton. We all know that she has had by far the worst week in her life, and yes, I believe that in her mind, this past week even dwarfs the scandals she faced in the 90s.
> 
> 
> The corruption that has bubbled up to the surface can no longer be denied, not even by the Main Stream Media, which has up until this point been in the tank for Hillary. We are witnessing a full blown retreat of Democrats in the last stretch of this election cycle, as key supporters state that they can no longer vote for her.
> ...


----------



## Logique (3 November 2016)

Yes it rings true that the FBI would be in damage limitation mode. Why else this bizarre timing of their announcement.

I just want this US Election to be over now.



> Source Anon:
> 
> _Let me state this one more time. The FBI WOULD NOT reopen this investigation into Hillary Clinton unless they had sufficient evidence that there was SERIOUS wrongdoing on her part. They would not put their reputation, nor risk the election in such a rash or foolish way._


----------



## Knobby22 (3 November 2016)

Logique said:


> Yes it rings true that the FBI would be in damage limitation mode. Why else this bizarre timing of their announcement.
> 
> _Source Anon:
> 
> ...




So do I. If they had serious wrongdoing then just announce it, they haven't, they have never had it, its such a joke.
I would be sacking the head of the FBI if I was Hillary but then everyone will think it's another conspiracy. And we think politics sucks in Australia:frown:


----------



## qldfrog (3 November 2016)

Knobby22 said:


> So do I. If they had serious wrongdoing then just announce it, they haven't, they have never had it, its such a joke.



where does serious begin Knobby22?And do you apply the same level for Trump?


----------



## Knobby22 (3 November 2016)

qldfrog said:


> where does serious begin Knobby22?And do you apply the same level for Trump?




Trump gets off scot free as far as I can see. Doesn't even have to submit his tax returns.

What have they got on Hillary? Very little and very minor. It's all innuendo.


----------



## McLovin (3 November 2016)

Knobby22 said:


> So do I. If they had serious wrongdoing then just announce it, they haven't, they have never had it, its such a joke.
> I would be sacking the head of the FBI if I was Hillary but then everyone will think it's another conspiracy. And we think politics sucks in Australia:frown:




I think the FBI is in between a rock and hard place. Imagine the conspiracy nuts if the news had leaked? Even though the emails at this stage are of zero substance (the FBI doesn't even know what they're about), look at how the conspiracy nuts are already concluding that Clinton acted criminally.

The right in America is the unfortunate consequence of a multi-decade running down of the US education system. It's serious simpleton stuff. Pick a group and blame them for whatever is wrong with your lot in life. And the GOP has itself to blame, it allowed that conspiracy theory about Obama not being born in America to bubble along for years ably assisted by its media unit, Fox News. If a Kenyan Muslim can be president then it's not such a stretch that a criminal lesbian could be too.


----------



## bellenuit (3 November 2016)

qldfrog said:


> where does serious begin Knobby22?And do you apply the same level for Trump?




Let's start at the absolute worst wrong doing if that makes it easier. What was it?


----------



## luutzu (3 November 2016)

bellenuit said:


> Let's start at the absolute worst wrong doing if that makes it easier. What was it?


----------



## luutzu (6 November 2016)

Latest John Pilger interviewing Julian Assange.


----------



## Tisme (7 November 2016)

luutzu said:


> Latest John Pilger interviewing Julian Assange.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sbT3_9dJY4




Surprise surprise Hillary has been cleared by FBI. Just the tonic she needed to prove her clean skin.


----------



## Knobby22 (7 November 2016)

Tisme said:


> Surprise surprise Hillary has been cleared by FBI. Just the tonic she needed to prove her clean skin.




She was cleared previously but was doing too well in the election, what a joke.

The USA needs a clear Clinton win with control of congress or a Trump win. Another 4 years of stalemate would be a disaster.


----------



## Tisme (7 November 2016)

Knobby22 said:


> She was cleared previously but was doing too well in the election, what a joke.
> 
> The USA needs a clear Clinton win with control of congress or a Trump win. Another 4 years of stalemate would be a disaster.




Yes, but positive reinforcement came just at the right time for her ... purely coincidental that the FBI boss was in the right place at the right time?


----------



## noco (7 November 2016)

Tisme said:


> Surprise surprise Hillary has been cleared by FBI. Just the tonic she needed to prove her clean skin.




Cleared by the FBI??????.....I think that might be her own words but according to the link below dated November 5 it seems to paint a different picture.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2OAgiecf2o


----------



## luutzu (7 November 2016)

Tisme said:


> Surprise surprise Hillary has been cleared by FBI. Just the tonic she needed to prove her clean skin.




I guess James Comey got his new Cabinet position sealed in blood this time round 

How could he clear her from whatever is in all that 600,000 emails when the FBI agents had just got permission to look at them last week?

But I guess he cleared her before so Double Jeopardy and what not 

If some kid break some minor law three times, they'd be imprisoned and have their life destroyed under Bill Clinton's Crimes Bill. But to break national security law, State Department regulations and all that freedom of information and record keeping fluff... as long as you don't know and didn't mean to, it's alright mate, no biggie.


----------



## luutzu (7 November 2016)

I'd swear it's all conspiracy theories if there's no WikiLeak emails proved it.


----------



## noco (7 November 2016)

How could it be possible for the FBI to go through so many emails with 24 hours?

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/blogs/a...e/news-story/a1f60f33db4965bd23deaed83460af15


----------



## Tisme (7 November 2016)

luutzu said:


> I guess James Comey got his new Cabinet position sealed in blood this time round
> 
> How could he clear her from whatever is in all that 600,000 emails when the FBI agents had just got permission to look at them last week?
> 
> ...




It's very much like the movie star who puts out a press release there is no truth in the rumour that no one knew about until the press release: keeps them in the public eye and the fans onside.

One doesn't rise to the highest heights by being self sacrificing and fair.


----------



## luutzu (7 November 2016)

noco said:


> How could it be possible for the FBI to go through so many emails with 24 hours?
> 
> http://www.heraldsun.com.au/blogs/a...e/news-story/a1f60f33db4965bd23deaed83460af15




I think they copied Clinton's lawyers' keyword search approach when deciding what email to delete.

Keywords: "Clinton broke the law". Result: zero. Case closed. 

This election cycle really pulls back the curtain and show us how the American sausages are made.


----------



## luutzu (7 November 2016)

Tisme said:


> It's very much like the movie star who puts out a press release there is no truth in the rumour that no one knew about until the press release: keeps them in the public eye and the fans onside.
> 
> One doesn't rise to the highest heights by being self sacrificing and fair.




Yes We Can. Oh wait.

Yes one could, just watch me. Oh wait.

Cicero did rise to the top honestly and fairly. Oh wait, Augustus had the guy's throat slit didn't he.


Well, good thing we live in a Democracy where the Media will inform the populace and the populace will rise up and demand their political servants build a wall and kick the poor in the teeth... 

Dam it!


----------



## Tisme (7 November 2016)

luutzu said:


> Dam it!



 [hypocritical grammar Nazi] Missed an "N" or "M" minus the space  [\grammar Nazi]


----------



## luutzu (7 November 2016)

Tisme said:


> [hypocritical grammar Nazi] Missed an "N" or "M" minus the space  [\grammar Nazi]




Was trying to outsmart the forum's swear word Nazi. I do know that a Dam is a Dam, dam it.


----------



## Tisme (7 November 2016)

luutzu said:


> Was trying to outsmart the forum's swear word Nazi. I do know that a Dam is a Dam, dam it.




darnmit


----------



## luutzu (7 November 2016)

Tisme said:


> darnmit




That's too White. Trying to keep it real y'all.


----------



## dutchie (8 November 2016)

Winning the Presidency will at least keep Hillary out of jail.


----------



## Knobby22 (8 November 2016)

dutchie said:


> Winning the Presidency will at least keep Hillary out of jail.




Say a lie often enough and it is believed.


----------



## moXJO (8 November 2016)

Knobby22 said:


> Say a lie often enough and it is believed.




Hillary being a criminal would be a factual statement. 
The same would go for trump.
Different rules apply to the elite class though.


----------



## Logique (10 November 2016)

Let's see how innocent the Clintons are, now that they can't appoint the Supreme Court judges or bully the FBI.

Their lucrative speaking engagements might start drying up, and a few less insider cronies to run interference for them.

As bleak a place as they are in today, it's going to get much bleaker for them.

The other losers are the world media, especially the left leaning outlets, some of whom actively campaigned against Trump.


----------



## Tisme (10 November 2016)

Hillary is polling ahead in the popular vote. Reminds me of the old gerrymander days in Oz when Labor out polled the Libs, but couldn't get a ticket to ride.


----------



## SirRumpole (10 November 2016)

Tisme said:


> Hillary is polling ahead in the popular vote. Reminds me of the old gerrymander days in Oz when Labor out polled the Libs, but couldn't get a ticket to ride.




Trump was right, the election is rigged.


----------



## noco (10 November 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Trump was right, the election is rigged.




Democracy is a wonderful thing but votes can be rigged as suspected on Palm Island by the Labor  Party now under investigation by the AFP..

Hillary Clinton's personal attack on Trump back fired.

Gillard's personal attack on Abbott back fired.

Anna Bligh's personal attack on Campbell Newman back fired.

Labor's Medisacre lies back fired.


----------



## Knobby22 (10 November 2016)

noco said:


> Democracy is a wonderful thing but votes can be rigged as suspected on Palm Island by the Labor  Party now under investigation by the AFP..
> 
> 1.  Hillary Clinton's personal attack on Trump back fired.
> 
> ...




1. Yes
2. Yes
3. No, complete success.


----------



## noco (10 November 2016)

Knobby22 said:


> 1. Yes
> 2. Yes
> 3. No, complete success.




Huh.....No 3....Anna Bligh finished up with 7 ALP members.....Just enough to fill a Tarago.


----------



## Knobby22 (10 November 2016)

noco said:


> Huh.....No 3....Anna Bligh finished up with 7 ALP members.....Just enough to fill a Tarago.




Sorry, got mixed up with the new one.


----------



## bellenuit (10 November 2016)

Logique said:


> Let's see how innocent the Clintons are, now that they can't appoint the Supreme Court judges or bully the FBI.




Yes, you will see that they are innocent and the trumped up allegations from the extreme right wing news outlets and talking mouths are baseless. There won't be one charge brought against the Clintons and now that the right wing machine has got their man in, they won't be interested in revealing the real truth. If you thing that it is the Supreme Court that is keeping the Clintons out of jail, then you are reading too much Infowars.

As to Trump, winning the election doesn't make him less of the same vacuous moron that he was yesterday. What will likely happen though, and this gives me hope, is that the more moderate of the Republicans will put a damper on his more extreme policies. There is only so much that the president can do on his own and for most things he must carry the congress with him. 

At least his acceptance speech was conciliatory and that is a good start. If he can help put a stop to some of the silly PC nonsense, that will be one positive to look forward to.

At least the stock markets seem to be recovering nicely. I think that is because most realise that what is said to get elected doesn't necessarily translate to policy. The economy is a juggernaut and can't be altered easily. The big loser will probably be on the social issues. Obamacare, gay marriage etc.


----------



## luutzu (10 November 2016)

bellenuit said:


> Yes, you will see that they are innocent and the trumped up allegations from the extreme right wing news outlets and talking mouths are baseless. There won't be one charge brought against the Clintons and now that the right wing machine has got their man in, they won't be interested in revealing the real truth. If you thing that it is the Supreme Court that is keeping the Clintons out of jail, then you are reading too much Infowars.
> 
> As to Trump, winning the election doesn't make him less of the same vacuous moron that he was yesterday. What will likely happen though, and this gives me hope, is that the more moderate of the Republicans will put a damper on his more extreme policies. There is only so much that the president can do on his own and for most things he must carry the congress with him.
> 
> ...




It's Mr President Trump, the vacuous moron.


----------



## noco (10 November 2016)

Tisme said:


> Hillary is polling ahead in the popular vote. Reminds me of the old gerrymander days in Oz when Labor out polled the Libs, but couldn't get a ticket to ride.




Yes and it happened in South Australia.....Libs won 52% but Labor won on a gerrymander or aren't you up to speed on your politics?


----------



## Tisme (10 November 2016)

noco said:


> Yes and it happened in South Australia.....Libs won 52% but Labor won on a gerrymander or aren't you up to speed on your politics?




Libs got 44.8% of popular vote in 2014 SA elections  vroom vroom :holysheep:


----------



## explod (10 November 2016)

noco said:


> Yes and it happened in South Australia.....Libs won 52% but Labor won on a gerrymander or aren't you up to speed on your politics?




Yeh, remember in QLD in the sixties, Country Party seats 60 to 70,000 per electorate, Labor 350,000 per electorate.

And as Joe would say, "Don't you worry about that"

And you right wing fascists would have us back there if you could.  Just like the raddled sheep.


----------



## noco (10 November 2016)

Tisme said:


> Libs got 44.8% of popular vote in 2014 SA elections  vroom vroom :holysheep:




Tisme, you got it wrong again....I thought you were an expert on Australian politics?.....The 2pp was to  the Liberals was actually 53%.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/South_Australian_state_election,_2014

*Although the state-wide two-party vote (2PP) was 47.0% Labor v 53.0% Liberal, the Adelaide metropolitan area containing over 75% of South Australia's population and 72% of seats (34 of 47) recorded a 2PP of 51.5% Labor v 48.5% Liberal.[11]*


----------



## Tisme (10 November 2016)

noco said:


> Tisme, you got it wrong again....I thought you were an expert on Australian politics?.....The 2pp was to  the Liberals was actually 53%.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/South_Australian_state_election,_2014
> 
> *Although the state-wide two-party vote (2PP) was 47.0% Labor v 53.0% Liberal, the Adelaide metropolitan area containing over 75% of South Australia's population and 72% of seats (34 of 47) recorded a 2PP of 51.5% Labor v 48.5% Liberal.[11]*




Sorry but the popular vote is what I stated as per the SA electoral office. Just let it go... .

455797 votes out of 1017856


----------



## noco (10 November 2016)

Tisme said:


> Sorry but the popular vote is what I stated as per the SA electoral office. Just let it go... .




Just let it go hey?????.....You just don't like being corrected because you believe you are an expert on everything....Particularly when it comes to politics....I really don't think you are as smart as try make out to be.


----------



## Tisme (10 November 2016)

noco said:


> Just let it go hey?????.....You just don't like being corrected because you believe you are an expert on everything....Particularly when it comes to politics....I really don't think you are as smart as try make out to be.




Yeah OK whatever you say.


----------



## Tisme (11 November 2016)

Tisme said:


> Yeah OK whatever you say.




Really doesn't take much of a search


----------



## noco (18 November 2016)

And here is the reason why Hillary lost the election and made it so easy for Trump.

http://www.couriermail.com.au/busin...n/news-story/960207c475183eec89f6291889683c5c

*THE Clinton family foundation turned out to be a liability for Hillary Clinton’s presidential campaign. But it wasn’t foreordained. Here’s how it happened.

After serving as Mitt Romney’s campaign manager in 2012, I formed an outside political group called America Rising tasked with doing opposition research on Ms Clinton.

She left the State Department in 2013 with sky-high favourable ratings, but we knew that popularity was the result of a general lack of scrutiny in the previous four years.

When we first started talking to reporters about the Clintons’ vulnerabilities, to their credit, they were almost always interested in the Clinton Foundation. Already, there were suspicions about the foundation unethically blurring the lines and bending the rules. The organisation represented the intersection of politics and money, the favourite topic of any good political reporter.

In August 2013, the New York Post broke a story showing the Clinton Foundation had spent $US50 million ($67 million) on private travel. Former President Bill Clinton had apparently become addicted to private jets. The general election was still more than three years away, and already the Clinton Foundation was transforming from a well-meaning charity to a private slush fund enriching the Clintons, making a mockery of Hillary’s claim the next year that her family was “dead broke.”

Uncovering this information was a challenge. Despite its lofty campaign promises about transparency, the Obama administration refused to co-operate with many of America Rising’s Freedom of Information Act requests.

Enter the conservative advocacy group Citizens United, whose president, Dave Bossie, went on to serve as President-elect Donald Trump’s deputy campaign manager. When our public-record requests for Ms Clinton’s State Department correspondence were denied, Mr Bossie took legal action, arguing that the public had a right to see this information.

The courts agreed, and the State Department started complying with the requests. We immediately understood why the Clinton forces took such pains to keep the correspondence from seeing the light of day.

One email chain showed Bill Clinton seeking permission from his wife to give a paid speech to the leaders of North Korea and Congo for a whopping $US650,000 ($877,000) fee that would be donated to the Clinton Foundation. Another email showed a major foundation donor with no national-security experience getting appointed to a highly sensitive government intelligence board.






As the emails dripped out, it became clear the Clintons were using their foundation to keep big financial supporters in place while laying the groundwork for her 2016 campaign.

Secretary Clinton’s painstaking efforts to conceal this information from the American public led her to conduct all her business on a private email server. In another twist of irony, her attempts to avoid public scrutiny caused the exact opposite and the national scandal she couldn’t shake.

The last few days of Ms Clinton’s campaign against GOP nominee Mr Trump were marked by a slew of negative headlines, including a new FBI investigation partially induced by the Clinton Foundation.

One-time Clinton loyalists were caught accusing Chelsea Clinton of using foundation funds to pay for her own wedding. Another damaging memo surfaced from a key Clinton confidante about the convergence of Bill Clinton’s business activities and the foundation’s fundraising goals, even using the term “Clinton Inc.”

On Election Day, 54 per cent of the American public had an unfavourable view of Ms Clinton. All of her scandals and controversies fell neatly into the buckets of untrustworthy, unethical and failed leadership we had been driving. The voters did the rest.

Matt Rhoades was the campaign manager for Mitt Romney’s 2012 presidential campaign, and founded the GOP super PAC America Rising and Definers Public Affairs.

This article originally appeared on New York Post and was reproduced with permission.*


----------



## noco (18 November 2016)

Lets talk about Hillary for a change......Donald has had his share this week from the lefties.

What is really going to happen to Hillary and the Clinton foundation?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xQkccU_0zw


----------



## luutzu (18 November 2016)

noco said:


> Lets talk about Hillary for a change......Donald has had his share this week from the lefties.
> 
> What is really going to happen to Hillary and the Clinton foundation?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xQkccU_0zw




People such as Wall St bankers, big business, the sheiks and the common lobbyist who cared for the poor and downtrodden will, obviously, keep on donating. 

I mean, Chelsea might be running for some US Congress seat in NY... that and the poor are still poor and needs their help.


----------



## noco (2 January 2017)

Is it any wonder Hillary Clinton didn't make to the White House......The only place she be going is to jail.


----------



## Tisme (3 January 2017)

noco said:


> Is it any wonder Hillary Clinton didn't make to the White House......The only place she be going is to jail.






So you are saying a youtube video made by a Islamic thug activist friend of Gadaffi is bonafide credentials for Hillary going to jail? The same Gadaffi who founded the Jamahiriya *socialist* dictatorship"

You would hate the old 90's site "Back to Black" where they gave Louis Farrakhan the rounds of the table for his hate mongering and hysterical grooming of probably many ISIS fighters today.  I can't believe you would stoop so low as to give this piece of sh17 any credibility, if in fact you did know he was a piece of sh17 islamist racist.


----------



## noco (13 March 2017)

Julia Gillard donated more Australian tax payers fund to the Clinton Foundation than any other country.......It is only recently that the current government ceased any further donations.

http://www.hangthebankers.com/australian-taxpayers-donation-corrupt-clinton-foundation/


----------



## DB008 (19 March 2017)

*Brazile admits she forwarded town hall questions*
*to Clinton camp*​Former interim Democratic National Committee Chair Donna Brazile admitted Friday that she forwarded Democratic primary town hall questions to members of Hillary Clinton's campaign – something she had previously denied.

In an essay for Time published Friday, called “Russian DNC Narrative Played Out Exactly As They Hoped,” the Democratic strategist said she had in fact passed on topics, despite saying she had not when her communications with the campaign were leaked by WikiLeaks in October.

“I_n October, a subsequent release of emails revealed that among the many things I did in my role as a Democratic operative and D.N.C. Vice Chair prior to assuming the interim D.N.C. Chair position was to share potential town hall topics with the Clinton campaign,” she wrote._

_In October, emails from Clinton campaign Chair John Podesta's account were released by WikiLeaks showing that Brazile – then a CNN contributor – had forwarded questions ahead of a March primary debate._

_http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...rwarded-debate-questions-to-clinton-camp.html_​


----------

